# What a woman really thinks



## kawlija (Nov 6, 2009)

I have a concern that has been gut wrenching to me and I despertly want some advise...Please.
In a nutshell... my first wife told me that my penis was too small and cheated on me. I have remarried to a wonderful woman who I have told this to and she says that I am a great lover. However, one night we were drinking and having fun, but it slipped out that her ex has a huge penis, " bigger than John Holmes". I talked to her the nex day about it and she tried to assure me that I have nothing to worry about. But since that night I feel alone, even ashamed and now I avoid having sex.
I just don't know what to do or think anymore and depression has consumed me. Thanks for any input.


----------



## Icee (Mar 31, 2009)

Don't be depressed--- easier said than done i know... but she married you and she loves you! 

Your ex was just angry. Your wife let "slip" nothing other than a fact. Did she say his was better than you??? Reality if it was that good he would not be her ex. 

Worst case scenario, you have a small penis... SO WHAT??? Does that mean you can't be an amazing lover? Read I love female orgasm. Great book, the second men believe their penis is the end all be all it's downhill for a woman. Women don't care as much about size as they do on your overall performance a man who is a passionate, uninhibited, caring , tender lover will always outshine a brute with a large penis. This book is great for everyone gives women tips about men and vice versa. I had a partner who was small and not a great lover initially mainly because he was concerned with his penis. After he evolved sexually and became more uninhibited and was amazing in bed. 

It's a lost cause when you give up.


----------



## themrs (Oct 16, 2009)

Personally, I think the lack of confidence a man displays because he is insecure about his penis size is much unattractive than the actual size of his penis itself. 

Confidence in one's ability to please a woman is a huge turn on for me, I'm not sure about other women. If a man knows his penis is small, but he's working it like he's got a yard stick between his legs - that's attractive.

Don't be so apprehensive because of the size. I'm sure it's fine.


----------



## MarkTwain (Aug 1, 2008)

Well I used to be smack bang in the middle of average, but I learned some exercises, and I gained an inch in length in a year and a little bit of girth as well. Now I'm a very happy camper


----------



## larniegrl (Oct 7, 2009)

Its not the size that matters...honestly. Any woman that tells you that is selling herself short.

This is a very touchy subject with all males, but don't let the painful memories from your past relationship seep into this one. Take her on her word...a past boyfriend had a larger penis...but obviously he couldn't satisfy her.


----------



## artieb (Nov 11, 2009)

When women say "size doesn't matter", they mean "the exact size doesn't matter, as long as it's within reasonable limits". Obviously size matters at the extremes: if you had a penis 20cm in diameter and 80cm long, that would be too big. If it was 1mm in diameter and 15mm long, that would be too small. But within reasonable limits, size really truly does not matter. Think about how you feel about a woman's breasts: there may be some you consider too small, and some you consider too large, but don't you think that most women's breasts are just fine as they are?

The same is true in many situations: you don't count the ice cubes in a glass of lemonade, just so long as the lemonade is reasonably cold. You didn't pull out a ruler and measure your wife's nose to the millimeter when you met.

The exact size of a penis doesn't matter: each woman has a range of "reasonable", and while that range may be different for different women, so what? Yours is a size your wife is happy with; insofar as size matters, yours is the right size.


----------



## trev (May 23, 2009)

think its more of a confidence thing then if it really bothers women !! im sure they all worry about how big there breasts are !! 
ITS NOT ALL about one size fits all its about being you and being happy with what you have


----------



## WarmFront (Nov 10, 2009)

Icee said:


> Worst case scenario, you have a small penis... SO WHAT??? Does that mean you can't be an amazing lover? Read I love female orgasm. Great book, the second men believe their penis is the end all be all it's downhill for a woman. Women don't care as much about size as they do on your overall performance a man who is a passionate, uninhibited, caring , tender lover will always outshine a brute with a large penis.


I could not agree more. 

:iagree:

While it is true that we find well hung penises to be visually pleasing, size really matters less when it comes to sex. I personally would rather screw a man with a 4-inch penis than a man with an 11-inch penis if the 4-inch man knows how to use it. My experience has been that extremely well hung men just want to "jam it in" for their own pleasure. Four to 6 inches is just fine, as long as you take time to make love to us.


----------



## dobo (Jun 30, 2009)

The woman who used your penis size as an excuse to cheat is someone you wouldn't want to be with in the first place. As always, cheaters tend to blame the victim. So disregard what she said.

As for second, she chose you knowing your size compared to her ex-, correct? Again, no problem.

MT -- you have secrets you need to share, once again! LOL!

My husband is average and I'm happy. None of my exes enter the picture because they're exes. You don't marry a penis, anyway. You marry a man who just happens to have one of the coolest toys on the planet.


----------



## MarkTwain (Aug 1, 2008)

dobo said:


> MT -- you have secrets you need to share, once again! LOL!


I did share on another thread, and no one believed me. But if Pinocchio's nose got bigger every time he told a lie, my p... never mind


----------

